# Those who feed ZiwiPeak to puppies. Do you double the amount fed?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know not to be exact and to feed as she needs. I do want to make certain that I am not overfeeding her since she is little but can eat like a lumberjack!

The package says for a bit over 2 lbs. to feed 1/3 scoop. Is that what you give for the day for those under 1 year or do you double since they are puppies?

Right now I am giving her a bit over 1/3 scoop 2x/day but I have seen some photos here of people feeding just a few squares so it made me wonder if I am overfeeding her.

I have also been adding some warm water to her dish as her stools are getting rather hard. OH. If I could just blend my two, both would have perfect stool consistency...haha!

Thanks for sharing how you feed!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Leah & Asia are getting around the equivalent of 2/3 scoop/day on the days/meals they get Ziwi, which is about what you are feeding  As long as she's not getting fat, I would think she is fine  Ms Asia is starting to get a tad round and so I have to cut her back.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Their poos are rock hard little bunny poos on Ziwi too...LOL.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Their poos are rock hard little bunny poos on Ziwi too...LOL.


That's good for the anal glands as well


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

michele said:


> That's good for the anal glands as well


Hehe good point!

Karen I also am mixing in things like scrambled egg, cottage cheese, cooked or raw meats etc with the Ziwi sometimes for the girls...and I usually add h20 as well...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! 

Ruby will (and can) eat anything. She would LOVE scrambled eggs and cottage cheese! I will have to try that.

I am going to try to graaaaaaadually move Hope to ZP. I am going to give her 1 square at a time added to her other stuff in a few days and see how she does. I sure wish it would firm her stools like it has Ruby's. That did take a week or so on 100% ZP. 

She will be off the Flagyl tonight so I am hoping to see some improvement once off medication since she has been on it for so long. Perhaps this is why this girl's name is HOPE!! haha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ruby will (and can) eat anything. She would LOVE scrambled eggs and cottage cheese! I will have to try that.
> 
> ...


LOL! 

Well I know Asia didn't do so hot on the ZP at first. But then I gradually switched her and now she is perfect on it and I couldn't ask for better so fingers crossed for Hope!

My big thing is I like to keep fresh foods as part of their diet  I usually scramble the egg in coconut oil, and they think its nummy! They get maybe like a small spoonful of either egg or cottage cheese or some other meat or a mixture with the food and I let it all sit for a bit with h20 on it so it gets a bit softer.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think all these chi's are fed better than the hubby's !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think once every thing is cleared up health wise for Hope, you'll find that figuring out what diet will work for her will be a lot easier. Those meds can and will cause nasty poos. Especially after such a long time. Hang in there. You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like you're feeding a good amount! Right now Mari's boys are eating 2/3 scoop three times a day so essentially they're eating about 2/3c a day as well. I also add water into it & occasionally raw chicken. But they'll all hopefully be eating ZP when they go to their new homes so that is their main diet & they're doing wonderfully on it!

Adding a piece at a time sounds reasonable until you're sure her tummy will handle it ok. Doing it gradually should make the transition easier for her..and for you too!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope the transition goes great for you. Moka had water stool when I brought her home and for like a week, it was aweful. I can't imagine how hard its been for you with Hope, poor baby. On a positive note, I did a cold turkey switch on Moka (to ZP) and she started having "rabbit poop" right away. Praying the slow transition goes well for y'all and no more tummy problems for Hope!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Cambrea said:


> I hope the transition goes great for you. Moka had water stool when I brought her home and for like a week, it was aweful. I can't imagine how hard its been for you with Hope, poor baby. On a positive note, I did a cold turkey switch on Moka (to ZP) and she started having "rabbit poop" right away. Praying the slow transition goes well for y'all and no more tummy problems for Hope!


Thanks! Well, I gave it to her yesterday evening, this morning and again tonight. Perhaps 2-3 squares worth of crumbs or I crumbled it and she has had 3 GREAT stools. May be the injections she received overnight, but I am taking any little victory as I can!



MChis said:


> Sounds like you're feeding a good amount! Right now Mari's boys are eating 2/3 scoop three times a day so essentially they're eating about 2/3c a day as well. I also add water into it & occasionally raw chicken. But they'll all hopefully be eating ZP when they go to their new homes so that is their main diet & they're doing wonderfully on it!
> 
> Adding a piece at a time sounds reasonable until you're sure her tummy will handle it ok. Doing it gradually should make the transition easier for her..and for you too!


Okay. Maybe I am not feeding her enough. I am feeding her between 1/3 and 1/2 ZP's scoop, not actually 1/3 cup. The scoop is only 1/2 cup and I am doing 1/3-1/2 that 2x/day.
Can you let me know for certain if that sounds right? I hate to have you help me with the math! I just do not want to misunderstand and underfeed her. She is close to 2 3/4 pounds. I am not certain what your boys weigh right now. She is so dainty looking. Such a small frame. Very different than Hope.

Thanks!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Okay. Maybe I am not feeding her enough. I am feeding her between 1/3 and 1/2 ZP's scoop, not actually 1/3 cup. The scoop is only 1/2 cup and I am doing 1/3-1/2 that 2x/day.
> Can you let me know for certain if that sounds right? I hate to have you help me with the math! I just do not want to misunderstand and underfeed her. She is close to 2 3/4 pounds. I am not certain what your boys weigh right now. She is so dainty looking. Such a small frame. Very different than Hope.
> 
> Thanks!!


Oops...I didn't mean "cups"...I meant SCOOPS! Sorry! They're each eating about 2/3 scoop of ZP a day. They're between 1lb 5oz - 1lb 14oz right now & honestly the 2 bigger boys are a bit pudgey. :lol: But they're still pretty small puppies & while they don't each the whole 2/3 scoop right away...they eat about 1/2 right away & the rest in an hour or two. I'm not worried about over feeding them at this point though.

I'd say 2/3 scoops (almost wrote cups again!) is about right for you. And just monitor her body condition. Over feeding ZP...even by a small amount can make the pork right up. I'd even just toss her on the scale once a week to make sure she's going in the right direction. Since every dog is different...that is the best way to make sure she's getting the correct amount for her. But I certainly don't think you are under feeding with 2/3 scoops a day!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you. She looks thin but because of her frame. She is a piggy and plows through food! Your boys are full little fur balls (love that!) so they look rounded. She looks naked compared to them even though she weighs much more...haha!

We are getting a scale hopefully this week. I just have to go pick it up!

Thank you again!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah they look like little fluff balls & they (especially Monte) has a super full coat but even soaking wet he's a chunk. LOL Pockets I think will have the same thin frame (like Maya--who is their aunt) & his coat isn't very full but he's still a bit porky. Mobie seems like just the right condition for his structure right now but pudgey puppies aren't a bad thing (I don't think!)...Mobie just isn't as piggish as the other two with food. :lol: 

I wouldn't worry about her looking thin though...some just have that shape. Maya I thought was sooo under weight when we got her but about a year later & she's just about the same weight. LOL I tried to get her to gain but she went from her thin looking self to looking too fat! No inbetween so she's just meant to be thin.

Good luck with the scales...it's such a great way to know what you're doing is right. If nothing more it gives peace of mind. At least it did with me!  So good luck!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. I was looking for a ziwipeak puppy thread because I've been giving Mav about 1/2 scoop a day and 2 teaspoons of ZP canned a day (one at each meal) and thought I was underfeeding ....but I have noticed he is getting some extra padding so I may have to cut back even more. This sounds less than what some of you give your pups though. He is 5 months and 3.5 pounds....he also gets the occasional S&C Carnivore Crunchs a treat but never more than 2 a day. Hmmm...


----------



## Eric (Mar 6, 2011)

I have gotten a sample of ZP venison for my 10 week old Chi and am curious, where are you all buying your ZP from? Online? What are you paying? Do you get the 2.2lb bag and how long is that lasting (for one Chi about 5lbs or so) 
thanks in advance!


----------

